# Fursuitters who ski/snowboard



## mesomelas (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a challenge for you this winter:

Make videos, lots of videos, and share them on youtube! (or wherever). I snowboard, and I am getting a gopro or Contour HD this year to make some sweet videos in suit. Anyone else with me? I don't care if you're good or not, it is just cool to see people skiing or riding on fursuit. There are already a couple decent videos on youtube. But there needs to be more!


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2011)

Let's see... Peripheral vision and extreme sports. They don't mix well.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Let's see... Peripheral vision and extreme sports. They don't mix well.



Would be quite a sight to see, though!


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

Blooper reels anyone? The world deserves this.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> Blooper reels anyone? The world deserves this.



It does indeed. It would beat the shit outta some of the home videos on AFHV.


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 29, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Let's see... Peripheral vision and extreme sports. They don't mix well.



Never heard of FSW I take it.. group of 30 furs get together here in colorado for a weekend of snowboarding or skiing... most of them also wear fursuits and a few are quite adept at it. I am a pretty good snowboarder, never tried it in fursuit but I get my own in October.


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6IRKiEs29o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZdtmGLB05I

here are a couple good videos


----------



## Fay V (Aug 29, 2011)

I would, but I can't snowboard when I'm out of suit so...myeah. I might try sking after I get a bit better at it.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm down.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

mesomelas said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6IRKiEs29o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZdtmGLB05I
> 
> here are a couple good videos


 uh why show just stupid popufurs... are you brainwashed or something ???


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2011)

mesomelas said:


> Never heard of FSW I take it.. group of 30 furs get together here in colorado for a weekend of snowboarding or skiing... most of them also wear fursuits and a few are quite adept at it. I am a pretty good snowboarder, never tried it in fursuit but I get my own in October.


I have heard of FSW. 
I would just not personally do it. 
It seems a little bit unsafe for my liking.


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> uh why show just stupid popufurs... are you brainwashed or something ???



I'm an OG popufur, want my autograph?


----------



## morphology (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks like fun.  Though I'd only do it if I wore a yeti mask and chased someone dressed as the skier from SkiFree.


----------



## Dusque (Sep 16, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Let's see... Peripheral vision and extreme sports. They don't mix well.



extreme??? I think not. 0w0


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 16, 2011)

It would he fun, and you wouldn't need to wear a whole lot on top o the fursuit. Also, jus dont fail, births ground and rip up you suit. That would really suck.

Anyways, you know group of furs went to cruises with it?


----------



## Sar (Sep 17, 2011)

Dusque said:


> extreme??? I think not. 0w0


Wrong. Snowboarding and skiing are both extreme sports. They have a high level of inherent danger as they involve speed, height and spectacular tricks among other things.


----------



## Dusque (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow! D: I've been doing it for so long! It just seems so mellow to me.... xD I started young so i guess I never thought of it as crazy.


----------

